# What coffee related gifts did Santa bring you this year?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And which of these needs rehoming...

Share details of your loved (and not so loved) gifts received this year


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My first gift opened was this lovely espresso cup from a series I am collecting (each Christmas one or 2 of these appear in my stocking)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had some lovely presents but none were coffee related.

I did treat myself to a very well looked after and very good value second hand trinity brewer. Now I have used it a few times , it is making knock out drinks.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

From my Sister. a 5 pack of monin syrups & a mounchain k cup coffee maker. The Syrups I can make use of (for guests) but the mounchain uses capsules & I'm not a capsule person (Dont believe in them) I think me & my sister need a chat.


----------



## herrschaefer (Sep 22, 2017)

i got this lovely Zassenhaus from my grandmother, can anyone tell me when this beauty might be build?










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grimley said:


> From my Sister. a 5 pack of monin syrups & a mounchain k cup coffee maker. The Syrups I can make use of (for guests) but the mounchain uses capsules & I'm not a capsule person (Dont believe in them) I think me & my sister need a chat.


I think that's a wise move.

Maybe drop into the conversation she might not be related to you...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nothing.

@Glenn Cool cup.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Grimley said:


> From my Sister. a 5 pack of monin syrups & a mounchain k cup coffee maker. The Syrups I can make use of (for guests) but the mounchain uses capsules & I'm not a capsule person (Dont believe in them) I think me & my sister need a chat.


Might be worth trying one of these k cup self fill pods.

Closest I got to coffee related was a bottle of Jamaican rum. I suppose I could augment the odd cup.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

herrschaefer said:


> i got this lovely Zassenhaus from my grandmother, can anyone tell me when this beauty might be build?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handle is a fair bit earlier than most I've seen. How is the drawer made? T&G? Bakelite liner? Any initials on it (labels/plates) ie RZ or PD? Close up of the badge plate maybe


----------



## herrschaefer (Sep 22, 2017)

this is what i can show you










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't know but I have a link for you @herrschaefer

https://www.old-coffee-grinders.com/zassenhaus/

I would say that badge was in use between 1910-1920 so it could be a Nr 3293


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Don't know but I have a link for you @herrschaefer
> 
> https://www.old-coffee-grinders.com/zassenhaus/
> 
> I would say that badge was in use between 1910-1920 so it could be a Nr 3293


Looks like a 1243 from one of the pics in that link. How does it grind?


----------



## herrschaefer (Sep 22, 2017)

it grinds quite well! much better than i expected! i look forward to clean the grinding elements. but in the test with filter there were some fines .

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Looks like a 1243 from one of the pics in that link. How does it grind?


I could not open the photo but now I made it bigger..... You are right of course


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

herrschaefer said:


> it grinds quite well! much better than i expected! i look forward to clean the grinding elements. but in the test with filter there were some fines .
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Result! Can't imagine many modern grinders still functioning when 100 years old.


----------



## herrschaefer (Sep 22, 2017)

i'll show you the result if you want to









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nothing coffee related unfortunately, but got a nice AGA cookbook (Mary Berry) for use if my coal range works. Plus clothes and a nice bottle of port from our lasses father.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

1kg of green Oz Skybury. And no, I do not need to rehome it!

It's mine. All mine. So there.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The brother in law got me a little espresso martini kit. Actually really impressed as they went to the trouble of buying each individual part of it, then created and laminated the recipe card and boxed up










All I need now is a cocktail shaker


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

My sister got me a bag of Starbucks Christmas Blend beans  She knows Starbucks is the devil as far as ai'm concerned but they were Christmas-ey so she got them. My dad gave me some nice aluminum dosing tools so that's cool.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I got an Aeropress (OK like many others I chose that one myself)

And

Although not coffee related itself, used with the coffee machine a TP-Link wifi plug.

Hugely impressed with it so far, I will continue testing its features and probably do a little write up soon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Hubby and I, from his sibling, received a glorious tin of preground after-dinner coffee "roasted in the uk for Arkwright and sons" or some such name.

I'm not sure who was more unimpressed, me at receiving a tin of undrinkable coffee, or him at receiving an undrinkable tin of coffee (which he can't stand anyway) as our joint gift.

It's not the naffest gift they've ever given me... It was at least thoughtful.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Feldgrind - although I have been using this since the beginning of the month, and I did buy it for myself from my non-working wife.

The world atlaa of coffee, surprised that someone bought me this but very pleased.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

a) Some North Star beans - Columbia Los Naranjos

b) A Coffee themed tee-shirt

I think thats it on the coffee related front.

NB @Glenn Hands-Off I'll find a use for both 

a) Will tide me over until the next LSOL (possibly)

b) Will probably be worn tomorrow....


----------



## theothernickh (Oct 9, 2015)

Glenn said:


> My first gift opened was this lovely espresso cup from a series I am collecting (each Christmas one or 2 of these appear in my stocking)
> 
> View attachment 30918


Super cool gift!

Cycling and coffee go together!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

A brew course at the Barn, Berlin, from my lovely husband.










and this weird metal tray thing from my parents as a stocking filler


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

These were a pre Christmas gift from a lovely friend who doesn't quite understand us! Fortunately we've managed to palm them off to another unsuspecting friend already


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another friend who understands the whole 'barista' thing sent me a pair of arm tattoos! They are fab!!


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

An Aergrind from my wife (which I'd bought for her to give). Straight swap for the handbag in return.

Now to finish the current pre-ground pack to start on the beans.

I'm hoping it'll go down to espresso-fine.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Another friend who understands the whole 'barista' thing sent me a pair of arm tattoos! They are fab!!


Birthday beard next?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Birthday beard next?


Hoho! I *may* just have one


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

A tin of pre ground "bird friendly" "coffee" from which have already passed on to my mother who has lots of visitors this week and doesn't like sharing my own roasted coffee with them









A beautiful Viennese balance coffee maker from Sarah which am yet to put together / try out / add to the growing methods of making coffee (any ideas on recipe / grind level greatly appreciated, otherwise presume to treat like the Cona?) Need to get some liquid fuel for it whilst awaiting the small butane one ordered this morning off the South American river site, what's best and where from ?

Happy Christmas all

John


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Delicious coffee from Colonna and Atkinson and some nice Acme flat white and mighty cups to drink it out of.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahh completely forgot about my new coffee shop I got off santa (well my boys did but I think I've played with it more!)


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Another friend who understands the whole 'barista' thing sent me a pair of arm tattoos! They are fab!!


OMG  love your tats!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> These were a pre Christmas gift from a lovely friend who doesn't quite understand us! Fortunately we've managed to palm them off to another unsuspecting friend already


These were a Christmas gift from a former friend who hopefully received something even more useless from us in return !!!!









On a more positive note.......

Some coffee reading courtesy of my grandchildren.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nothing coffee related to open here but the in-laws bought my #SSSSS subscription. This way I get coffee all year and none of the coffee horror stories


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh almost forgot...... ... with a slightly tenuous link to coffee..... his and hers embroidered scarves.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Hoho! I *may* just have one


I dare you ! In fact I double dare you !


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't imagine anything more useful than this coming out of a Christmas Cracker:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I dare you ! In fact I double dare you !


I am sure I speak for many here when I say, 'don't encourage her'!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

d_lash said:


> Can't imagine anything more useful than this coming out of a Christmas Cracker:


As a foreigner living in Scotland, I chuckled at that paper saying "JOKE". They really need to tell you that it's a joke!


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Received this from Santa. Just need a Chemex and I'm done with my filter brewing arsenal.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Unlike last year, I've managed to prevent the family from buying beans for me lol

And there is a lovely tamper from @joey24dirt in the shipping process


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Unlike last year, I've managed to prevent the family from buying beans for me lol
> 
> And there is a lovely tamper from @joey24dirt in the shipping process


Ahh excited 

I've also got a box of Yorkshire tea ready to ship off to you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

johnealey said:


> A tin of pre ground "bird friendly" "coffee" from which have already passed on to my mother who has lots of visitors this week and doesn't like sharing my own roasted coffee with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the steampunk look of those syhon coffee brewers. For liquid fuel just get a bottle of meths (available from hardware stores) but be careful of the flame. It burns so clean it's almost invisible. It's what I use in my trangier when camping.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Chemex and a trio of varied process single farm maracaturra by and obscure Danish roadter, and a bag of local Xmas blend.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Got a gooseneck kettle from my sister, been trying it out







got some coffee mugs and union Ethiopian coffee (6 months over the roast date)... Thought's nice, but bit old and roasted a tad dark for me!

My family are getting curious about coffee, so I bought a few from rave (one Colombian, one Kenyan, one Honduras and one Indonesian) to give a go, then added the union coffee mentioned above and the remainder of the last LSOL from November. Tried some cupping, which was great and think they got a good idea of how different coffee can taste when it's good!

On that subject - the Honduras coffee from rave... Wow! That's one of my favourites of the year.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Bit of a long shot but here it goes 

I'm in my mid 30's... and still enjoy lego. So Mrs Dirt will always get me a lego advent calendar.

Some of the mini builds are a bit pants, so I thought I would collate them all together into whatever I could that was coffee related....










Even storm troopers need coffee to keep them going


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Even storm troopers need coffee to keep them going




















Reminds me of...

[video=youtube;Sv5iEK-IEzw]


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Oooh, did well this year:

- glass keep a cup

- hasbean subscription

- book of Barista champions favorite cafes in the world - no section for Switzerland, no surprises there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Guess I was a bit too quick with claims about not getting beans this season







only got to open the present from mom today..









And joined the club


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got a sneaky suspicion I'll be opening beans tomorrow from my sister.. Whether they're pre-ground tat I'll have to wait to find out..


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Good coffee year this Christmas

- 6 cup chemex to join the v60 and aeropress

- Hario Mizudashi cold brew pot(used it straight away and loving it)

- Glass KeepCup with a beautiful cork band


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> I've got a sneaky suspicion I'll be opening beans tomorrow from my sister.. Whether they're pre-ground tat I'll have to wait to find out..


Can we have a video of you unwrapping??


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I've got a sneaky suspicion I'll be opening beans tomorrow from my sister.. Whether they're pre-ground tat I'll have to wait to find out..


Smile with gritted teeth and then make it a point to pass on within an hour of receiving, have found this to be the most therapeutic way of dealing with gifts of pre ground









John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Keeping up with the Mildreds I also received a pair of chocolate stirrers *last Christmas* and still have them over a year later hahaha! No photographable coffee related gifts per se, but the Hotmetalette got together with my mate's wife (he of the newly acquired Sage BE) and they bought us a latte art course at Artisan. I'm not going to tell you when it is in case my latte art doesn't get any better lol!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Keeping up with the Mildreds I also received a pair of chocolate stirrers *last Christmas* and still have them over a year later hahaha!


Haha!

Don't say I told you but I think Snakehips might like them - he was thrilled with the ones we gave him


----------



## hhardy11 (Dec 30, 2017)

Received a new bialetti moka pot


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

A friend brought me these yesterday, unfortunately roasted to death


----------

